# Another Texas Member



## gpgyo (Jun 20, 2008)

Greeting all,

With all the Lone Star State representation on these boards, I feel right at home already. After lurking for a while I've signed up, even though I'll have little to add.

Over ten years ago I was working in Puerto Rico and a co-worker there with a sailboat took me sailing for the first time. I thought it was great but didn't sail again until a couple of years ago. My wife and I took a cruise that stopped in St. Maarten and there's an outfit there that sails tourists around the harbor in old America's Cup boats and we sailed on the Canada II. That renewed my interest in sailing. I'm determined that this is the summer I learn to sail.

I'm currently looking at sailing schools from Clear Lake to Galveston. If you have any suggestions, have experience with any in particular, or even teach sailing, I'm all ears. And if you are thinking on a Friday afternoon, "I'd love to go sailing this weekend but I really need someone who doesn't know the first thing about sailing and would be good for little more than drinking my beer and telling me lies," I'm your man!

Have fun,
Greg


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome Greg! You know anything about snake wrangling, if you do there is another Texan on the board that could use your help! lol


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was all ready to ask "George W. is that you" ?


----------



## gpgyo (Jun 20, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> Welcome Greg! You know anything about snake wrangling, if you do there is another Texan on the board that could use your help! lol


As helpful a Texan as I strive to be, I'm afraid I can offer little help to that guy!


----------



## gpgyo (Jun 20, 2008)

Freesail99 said:


> I was all ready to ask "George W. is that you" ?


Sorry, not GW here, but the offer in my original post extends to him, too!


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Greg,

We took several classes (Basic Keelboat, Basic Coastal Sailing, Bareboat Chartering, Coastal Navigation and Advanced Coastal Cruising) from the Bay Area Sailing School (aka Sackett Sail Center) and were quite pleased with the experiences.

home page


----------



## gpgyo (Jun 20, 2008)

TejasSailer said:


> Greg,
> 
> We took several classes (Basic Keelboat, Basic Coastal Sailing, Bareboat Chartering, Coastal Navigation and Advanced Coastal Cruising) from the Bay Area Sailing School (aka Sackett Sail Center) and were quite pleased with the experiences.
> 
> home page


Thanks, TejasSailer. I have visited that company's website and figured they would be the one I would call. Certified, good locations, competitive rates, and a nice selection of rentals. Glad to hear you liked them!

Have fun,
Greg


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Greg.


----------



## kymbie (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Greg welcome, I'm not really a Texan (from the UK) but currently reside in the Houston area and have found myself saying y'all every now and then 

I'm doing the combined ASA103/104 course this weekend with Bay Area so I'll let you know how it goes - so far they have been great! 

I've already done the 105 Navigation course but I did that with South Coast Sailing as their schedule fitted better than Bay Area's, they were a great bunch of people, they also hope to be offering the 107 and 108 courses later this year and will be the first school in Texas to do so (I think)


----------



## gpgyo (Jun 20, 2008)

teshannon said:


> Welcome to Sailnet Greg.


Thanks, glad to be here.



kymbie said:


> Hi Greg welcome, I'm not really a Texan (from the UK) but currently reside in the Houston area and have found myself saying y'all every now and then
> 
> I'm doing the combined ASA103/104 course this weekend with Bay Area so I'll let you know how it goes - so far they have been great!
> 
> I've already done the 105 Navigation course but I did that with South Coast Sailing as their schedule fitted better than Bay Area's, they were a great bunch of people, they also hope to be offering the 107 and 108 courses later this year and will be the first school in Texas to do so (I think)


Please let me know how it goes. By the way, I was born in Gt. Yarmouth, Norfolk. My father worked in Europe for 18 months and I guess you could say they returned to the States with more baggage than they left with. I've been in Houston ever since. And there's nothing wrong with saying y'all!


----------



## kymbie (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Greg,

I can definitely recommend Bay Area... I had a great weekend of sailing and lots of fun. My instructor was a great guy called Tony who teaches on his own boat which is a Pearson 385. I was lucky that 2 people dropped out at the last minute so there was only me and one other person in the class.

Everything was really well organised and you even get a 5 hour charter free on one of their boats on completion of the combo course.

Hope you enjoy your classes as much as I enjoyed mine

Kym


----------



## gpgyo (Jun 20, 2008)

Great to hear you had a good time this weekend while I was doing something, well, less fun than sailing. I'll definately be calling Bay Area as soon as I get a free weekend. If you are aware of any kind of referral benefit Bay Area offers, let me know. I would be happy to tell them you sent me.

Have fun,
Greg


----------

